# Is sand better than gravel?



## RyLuci1021 (Jul 8, 2011)

I have been reading alot of the posts in the "Freshwater Tank Build-ups" today. I noticed alot of people are using sand over gravel for their substrate. I want to know, are there any advantages to using sand in the tank? All of my tanks have gravel in them, but reading these posts have me thinking of changing one of them over to sand. What kind of sand is best for me to use?


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

The choice depends on several factors - what fish do you keep, and what plants?
I use sand for any fish that sifts the bottom for food. There are a lot of species that do this.
Gravel is great for fish that don't care what is below them, as I find it works better with many plants.


----------



## Puppylove (Jun 10, 2012)

Can you still vacuum it? Or will it get sucked up?


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

When you vacumm it you really just hover over the sand, all the nasty stuff sits right on top so you can just suck it up


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Mostly just personal choice.


----------



## Chididdy123 (Jul 21, 2012)

If you do change to sand, use normal pool filter sand. It looks really good and is REALLY cheap. It is easy to clean too, you can just stir up the sand to get the poop floating while the sand settles very quickly.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

RyLuci1021 said:


> I have been reading alot of the posts in the "Freshwater Tank Build-ups" today. I noticed alot of people are using sand over gravel for their substrate. I want to know, are there any advantages to using sand in the tank? All of my tanks have gravel in them, but reading these posts have me thinking of changing one of them over to sand. What kind of sand is best for me to use?


Hello Ry...

Just an opinion, but I'm a fan of pea sized gravel. If you're starting out in the hobby, you want to keep it simple. Gravel is easy to rinse, easy to vacuum and keep clean. Plants do well with it, because gravel allows good water circulation, so plants get the proper nutrients and is a good substrate for keeping the water clear.

Sand is nice if you keep Corydoras, but I'd leave it for the people who have a few years experience in the hobby. You can use it later, but to me there are other substrates better than sand.

Please keep in mind, this is just my opinion. Many, many others love the natural look of sand.

B


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I've never used sand, but I don't see it as something for more experienced people. It's just sand, not algebra. Every substrate has its own thing about how its treated, cleaned, prepared, etc and all of it is basic stuff.

IMO, the most important thing is to have an easy path for plant roots...if you wanted a planted tank. Beyond that is just personal choice.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

i use sand in all mine apart from the turtle tank. the plecos didnt seem to like it very much when i changed to sand from gravel but they dont seem bothered now.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

jrman83 said:


> Mostly just personal choice.


+1


While I do find that sand is better for live plants to take root in, It actually is just a matter of personal choice.

I use 1" peat moss, 1" play sand, 1" pc select (baked clay for baseball infields), for my tanks. But other then the peat moss helping prevent Hardness increases, that is also a personal choice type thingie.

For cleaning I just suck the crud off the top not stirring up the sand. But then I only do that every year or two. *old dude



my .02


----------



## RyLuci1021 (Jul 8, 2011)

all my aquariums have live plants in them. its something ill have to think about for sure.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Peat moss is just a mess to deal with and hardness only increases over time if you don't do regular water changes. Weekly water changes reset all minerals and anything like ammonia, nitrites, or nitrates. Do them and you'll never see anything like that.


----------

